# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  Trip Report- 2/20-3/3/17- Part 1

## andynap

*SBH** TRIP REPORT- 2/20/17-3/3/17-*  

For those that don't know, my wife is recently handicapped so a lot of planning went into this trip to make it as seamless as possible.  Starting off at PHL there was a wheelchair available from AA from curbside  all the way to the plane  which was great. First Class helped too- seat 2 C is close to the bathroom. A Bloody Mary before take-off was surely welcomed. We brought our walker from home and the flight attendant stowed it.  The flight to SXM was seamless and got in early. The plane did not disembark at the gate but on the apron with those long steps down. Not to worry- the ground crew came up with a chair and carried Phyl off the plane to a waiting wheelchair to the bus and terminal where Rinaldo from PIV was waiting at the Transfer Info Desk with our SB Commuter tickets in hand.. He got our bags and we went thru the ground floor security area to an elevator and upstairs. There was an hour and a half wait for SB Commuter so we had some wine and relaxed. The airport had a redo and there are shops all over in addition to food take-out and bars which were jammed.

For 1 month before the trip, Phyl worried about getting up and down the commuter plane's steps and practiced in physical therapy going up and down steps but when the time came she did the steps like a champ. A short 10 minute ride and we arrived. When we got off there were the smiling faces of Ken and Mary greeting us from the upstairs window. I didn't remember this from before but the bags will just sit on the carousel until someone inside hits the belt button- me in this case. Wimco and PIV were waiting outside for us and a fast checkin with Odile at Gumbs and we were off to Villa Cap again on St. Jean beach. I left Phyl to unpack and did some fast shopping at L'Oasis- 2 cans of bug spray, butter, eggs, bacon, cream and milk for the morning. A nice friendly black cat appeared so I added a bag of cat food. 
Villa cat- 2017.jpg

We don't usually have appetizers or dessert with dinner so the lunches/dinners below are sparse in quantity but were very good in quality for the most part.

2/20- We had a 7 PM reservation at LeRepaire with Amy, Phil, Ellen and Rosemond. I drove past the restaurant for a go around so I could get the passenger side on the Le Repaire side and the traffic was horrible. It was 6:50 PM and it was a standstill. It took 15 minutes for go around but there was a space for me to pull in straight and Phyl was able to get the walker out and into the restaurant pretty easily. 4 smiling faces were there to greet us.
Dinner at Le Repaire with Amy, Phil, Ellen and Rosemond. I had one of the specials- marinated wahoo with vegetables. Excellent dish.  
2-20- Le Repaire- sauteed wahoo-.jpg

2/21- first order of business- Boulangerie Choisy in Lorient for breakfast pastries and bread- very good stuff.
2-21-Choisy crossiants- 2017.jpg
I didn't compare these to any other bakeries- parking was key.
Then off to rent a wheelchair at Les Du Nord Medical in Mangliers. Done. I took a ride to scope out restaurants that had easy access, either straight in or with one or two steps. Le Repaire, Tamarin, La Langouste, Eddy's, Cote Port and Les Bananiers all fit the bill. L'Esprit had some steps but not too bad.

2/21- Dinner at Les Bananiers with Mary and Ken. We had a reservation at 7 but I got there early to get one of 6 parking spaces in front. One thing about having a walker- the restaurant will let you in no matter what time it is. Very pleasant waitstaff and a nice table. Phyllis was dying for snails (picture) and it was super- garlicky butter, a splash of Pernod and bread to dip. She had nems to start.
I had the duck breast- rare- which came with potatoes gratin. The duck was very tender and moist and very tasty. 
2-21- Les Bananiers-Duck Breast Potatoes gratin-2017.jpg


2/22- Lunch at Cote Port- with Pat and Lloyd. Table against the window- Pat reserved and a very pleasant lunch. I went with the special beef with rice, wine and coffee- 18 euros  for all. 
2-22- Cote Port specials.jpg
2-22 Lunch- Cote Port- special beef, fries, wine, coffee- 18 E.jpg

2/22- Dinner at Eddy's- got there early to get a parking space- they let Phyllis in before 7 altho there was a line waiting outside. After 30 minutes the place was almost full. Fabulous waistaff. Great sauteed wahoo with rice, plaintains, potatoes, squash, broccoli and beans. 
2-22 Eddy's- Sauteed wahoo, rice, plaintain, pots, squash, beans.jpg

2/23- SBHonline party followed by dinner at Carpe Diem. Note to Carpe Diem- put a sign out so everyone will know where you are. Nice party with $5 drinks and free apps. 
2-23- Carpe Diem party.JPG
Dinner after was tagliatelle with clams - very tasty. 


2/24- lunch at home. 
Villa lunch 2017.jpg

Dinner at Les Bananiers. Very nice pizza for me and garlicky snails for Phyl.  
2-24- Pizza Les Bananiers- 2017.jpg
2-24- Phyl's snails- Les Bananiers.jpg

2/25- La Langouste has been off my radar for a while but their easy access to the restaurant was a clincher and Annie was at the desk to take my reservation. A super dinner for me- sea bass flambeed tableside with a side of vegetables and Phyl had the lobster tagliatelle. 
2-25-La Langouste 2017.jpg
2-25- La Langouste Sea Bass-.jpg
2-25- La Langouste- taglietelle lobster.jpg

2/26- Dinner with Maggie and Roger at Le Repaire. The amuse bouche was cod fritters and tomato concasse. I ordered the special risotto with mussels and calamari and it was just OK. It's tough to do seafood with  risotto and I think the dish was on the steam table too long..
2-26-Le Repaire- amuse bouche- cod fritters, tomato juice.jpg
2-26-Le Repaire- risotto- mussels- calamari.jpg

2/27- On to the hot restaurant du jour- Orega. I told Greg over the phone we would be early so I could get Phyl in safely and he was expecting us. He is the charmer for sure- kisser, hugger, tier of  ladies shoelaces and great greeter. He was quick to note that the art store  his (ex)wife uses is his. :) The amuse bouche was a nice watermelon soup, lobster raviolis with lobster broth for me and Phyl's duck confit with wild mushrooms was the best according to her. 
2-27- Orega- amuse bouche- cold watermelon soup.jpg
2-27-Orega- lobster ravioli w lobster broth.jpg
2-27-Orega-  Duck confit, wild mushrooms.jpg


2/28- Lunch at Gloriette. A great party going on since it was Carnaval Day. 
2-28-Gloriette waitstaff 2017.jpg
 I only go there for one thing- Lobster Cassolette- still very good altho I thought the portion was slightly smaller than when Peter was there. Phyl had the Goat Salad.
2-28-Lobster Cassolette Gloriette.jpg
2-28- Goat cheese salad Gloriette.jpg


Kimberly Reed and Kona were gracious to invite us for cocktails and snacks high up Vitet  and what a view- 
2-28-Sunset at Kim's resized.jpg
The snacks were so many and so good that we skipped dinner.

3/1- among the restaurants I wanted to go was Tamarin but the stone driveway and long boardwalk entrance I thought were too daunting forPhyl to use the walker so I brought the wheelchair and had a very nice lunch with a Lobster Salad for Phyl and Shrimp, Calamari with marinated vegetables for me. Excellent scenery and very good food.

FullSizeRender 8.jpg
FullSizeRender 9.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Nice Andy....looks like it all worked out ....having  zoomed my Mom throughout the  Caribbean in a wheelchair after my Dad died I know how challenging it was for you but it looks like you did a great job with it ....Looking forward to seeing you and Phyllis in September for sure .....

----------


## amyb

So happy that you and Phyllis pulled off this trip. Great seeing you both enjoying island life.

----------


## KevinS

Nicely done, Andy!

----------


## Tiffany

What a nice report on a wonderful trip.

----------


## julianne

Andy--you have become a pro at picture posting. Great report and spectacular photos. I am SO glad you and Phyllis had a wonderful trip. And that the airplane portions were less stressful than Phyllis anticipated. Now that you both know what to expect, it will be even easier next year!

----------


## andynap

Well we will be back earlier in February next year so maybe we will see you and Dan. That would be a treat.

----------


## julianne

Oh that would be fantastic!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Great report and great life lesson. When life gives you lemons, get a wheelchair and keep rolling along.  #respect

----------


## tim

I admire greatly Phyllis's courage!  She's a wonderful example to all who battle serious diseases.  Thank you for sharing your story.

----------


## andynap

> Great report and great life lesson. When life gives you lemons, get a wheelchair and keep rolling along.  #respect



Thanks Bart.
My wife is a champ of all champs. They never thought she would walk again. They don't know her.  I don't think I could have done what she has accomplished. Drivers license, independent shopper, cook, independent at home. A long road.

----------


## andynap

> I admire greatly Phyllis's courage!  She's a wonderful example to all who battle serious diseases.  Thank you for sharing your story.



Thank Tim. Sorry we were coming when you were going. Maybe next time.

----------


## Toni

Great report, Andy, and seeing Phyllis's smile is the best! Thanks for sharing...

----------


## andynap

> Great report, Andy, and seeing Phyliss's smile is the best! Thanks for sharing...



Thanks Toni. Nice to see you back. So sorry for your loss. Our loss actually.

----------


## marybeth

Wonderful report Andy! So glad to hear that things went well and you were able to get around to so many places. Phyllis looks great...and so do you!

----------


## andynap

Thank you

----------


## GMP62

Loved your trip report, Andy! I'm glad that you and Phyl had a wonderful vacation and that all went smoothly for you both!  You're a lovely couple for sure. Cheers!

----------


## stbartshopper

A wonderful report. A great shot of the group at Carpe Diem! The Seabass at La Langouste, the Lobster Cassolette at La Gloriette and the Frites at Cote Port look like highlights to us. The Risotto at Le Repaire looks like mush- ugh- sorry about that!

----------


## cec1

A really fun report to read, Andy.  Knowing the AA/SBC routing, CAP, & all the restaurants you describe, I felt at home with you & Phyllis as you traveled to & around SBH.  Some challenges, for sure . . . but love & grit overcame.  Thanks for sharing your trip with us -- entertaining & inspiring!

----------


## LMAC

So happy for you that in spite of all the logistics you made it happen.  So nice to see you both at the party.   Great trip report - look forward to Part 2!

----------


## GramChop

Great report!  God bless your planning and executing.  Another great memory for the books!

----------


## KaraBrooks

Love this so much Andy! So wonderful to see you both (virtually) on St. Barts and Phyl looks as beautiful as always. Thank you so very much for sharing.

----------


## andynap

> Love this so much Andy! So wonderful to see you both (virtually) on St. Barts and Phyl looks as beautiful as always. Thank you so very much for sharing.



Thank you Kara and all that took the time to comment. Much appreciated.

----------


## bto

Loved it all, andy...great pics

----------


## Reed

Andy,

It was great having you and Phyl up to our place.  Let's plan a repeat for next year!

----------


## amyb

Kimberly-from your mouth to God's ears.  
I am in awe of all that Phyllis and Andy pulled off so successfully to make this visit to St Barths become a part of their lives again.

----------


## andynap

I forgot to give a large shout out to Wimco who held my reservation for 2 years. Merci

----------


## Reed

> Kimberly-from your mouth to God's ears.  
> I am in awe of all that Phyllis and Andy pulled off so successfully to make this visit to St Barths become a part of their lives again.



Inspiring is the only work I can think of.

----------


## amyb

Good word choice. Praiseworthy. Awesome. Determination. Even more   come to mind. 

In two words HARD WORK and that paid off!

----------


## Chipper

Andy, just now seeing this and I am so happy that the trip went off so well w/o a hitch. I read most of this to my wife and we are very impressed. 
Certainly y'all are a good model for determination and tenacity of which one should emulate. Best wishes, all hope and prayers for Phyllis.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Chipper- very much appreciated.

----------


## BBT

> Thanks Chipper- very much appreciated.



Andy sounds like a nice trip and loved your report. Thanks for posting.

----------

